# Do all 30amp plugs twist lock into place?



## johnnysnok (Jan 11, 2014)

Just had my interlock switch and inlet box installed.

When i plug my 30amp cord into the switch it does not twist lock. Should i be concerned about this?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It should twist lock. There are versions that don't but you don't usually see them on a generator.

On either the plug or the socket there should be a number. Something like: L14-30R, or L14-30P. The "L" means locking.

They don't twist very much.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Its just a slight twist to lock them in place


----------



## johnnysnok (Jan 11, 2014)

I just found another 30 amp prong plug and it seems there is a slight blockage in the female end of my generator cord causing it not to seat completely in the inlet box enabling me to twist it to lock it. I am going to call the store i got it at.


----------

